# PS3 League.....?



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Alright!

Was wondering if anybody would be interested in starting some sort of PS3 league/club......


Any input welcome.....


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

nah its all bout the 360! assuming you meant "PS2"


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> nah its all bout the 360! assuming you meant "PS2"


Nah mate...the 360 has nothing on the PS3......

I've had both and seriously the PS3 is on a different level....


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha to each his own I suppose! anyways, I shouldn't judge cause I havn't had a PS3 yet. Which games on the PS3 you keen on?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> haha to each his own I suppose! anyways, I shouldn't judge cause I havn't had a PS3 yet. Which games on the PS3 you keen on?


Well the one's im playing at the moment are:

- Killzone 2
- Fight Night Round 4
- UFC 2009
- Infamous


But I'm having some problems setting up online play so that sucks...

What games are you into?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

well, i can't play my 360 cause im still looking for a VGA-360 connector so I can play on my PC LCD.

Was playing Fable 2 single player, and XBL got me hooked on COD4 and Halo 3. Don't really have much newer games as i cannot find a dang cable!


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> well, i can't play my 360 cause im still looking for a VGA-360 connector so I can play on my PC LCD.


Not got a TV you can connect it too?

I'm assuming the 360 can be played on Live! out in the UAE then? That's great news, as I'm certainly bringing mine over with me.

I'm coming over to Abu Dhabi in 2 weeks, for 2 weeks... if you need a VGA-360 connector from the UK, but didn't wanna wait for shipping and stuff, let me know and I will bring one over with me.


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

i'm stuck at the end of Killzone 2 and it's doing my head in!

Playing a lot of FIFA09 now the football seaons over. Got a few new games incuding Resident Evil 5 which i haven't started yet.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

hipflask said:


> i'm stuck at the end of Killzone 2 and it's doing my head in!
> 
> Playing a lot of FIFA09 now the football seaons over. Got a few new games incuding Resident Evil 5 which i haven't started yet.


Resi Evil 5 is a good game mate.... 

I haven't gotten to the end of Killzone 2 but then again only bought my ps3 a month or so ago and tbh don't get much time to play but planning on having a session tonight


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Amnesia180 said:


> Not got a TV you can connect it too?
> 
> I'm assuming the 360 can be played on Live! out in the UAE then? That's great news, as I'm certainly bringing mine over with me.
> 
> I'm coming over to Abu Dhabi in 2 weeks, for 2 weeks... if you need a VGA-360 connector from the UK, but didn't wanna wait for shipping and stuff, let me know and I will bring one over with me.


Amnesia180, thanks for the offer man! I'm gonna look around this week and if I don't find it will give you a shout.

and yep, u can play Live here. Sometimes it lags though but overall live is pretty good! play COD and Halo3 all the time on it!:clap2:


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> well, i can't play my 360 cause im still looking for a VGA-360 connector so I can play on my PC LCD.
> 
> Was playing Fable 2 single player, and XBL got me hooked on COD4 and Halo 3. Don't really have much newer games as i cannot find a dang cable!


Dude, I have one of those I don't use. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Dude, I have one of those I don't use. Let me see if I can find it.


haha bubbles DOEETTTT lemme know!


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Amnesia180, thanks for the offer man! I'm gonna look around this week and if I don't find it will give you a shout.
> 
> and yep, u can play Live here. Sometimes it lags though but overall live is pretty good! play COD and Halo3 all the time on it!:clap2:


No problem. I've just read bubbles reply, let me know by the weekend if you'll need one. (We're coming on 18th July).


----------

